

Microsoft is becoming cool again - bikeshack
http://ericsink.com/entries/microsoft_loves_developers.html

======
moonbug
"again"?

~~~
a3n
Exactly my question. And not from the perspective of an MS hater.

Is there anyone here that ever considered them "cool" from the outside, or
knew anyone who thought that? I suppose it could have been cool to work
inside, before the antitrust case and before downloading linux was communism
and before Balmer, and before they became a hypercorp.

But, cool from the outside? I must have missed that.

------
jbrad7354
No it isn't.

